# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  эзоосмос - книга о причинах суицида

## Verk

В наше время сложно найти литературу, которая бы так поднимала настроение и давала стимул к ЖИЗНИ, как книга Эзоосмос. После ознакомления с этим произведением чувствуешь необыкновенный прилив сил и огромное желание жить ради высших целей и оказывать максимальную помощь людям. Это книга, которая дала толчок  качественно новому уровню жизни уже не одному человеку, и продолжает дальше творить добро. А, как известно, *добро порождает добро!*
Очень многие так называемые болезни людей, внезапные депрессивные состояния, попытки суицида, несчастные случаи, убийства зачастую являются следствием проявления деятельности скрытых сил... 
http://www.geliar.info/ezoosmos/ezoosmos.html 
(автор Анастасия Новых)

----------


## MATARIEL

Книга - всего лишь мысли другого человека... а к каждому нужен индивидуальный подход... сама книга может пригодиться только для личного опыта, но она никогда не даст толчок и уж тем более не заставит полюбить жизнь.. это просто смешно...



> А, как известно, добро порождает добро!


 Да, добрые поступки это хорошо, но не всегда добрые побуждения приводят к добрым поступкам! даже не со злого умысла можно нанести вред... Эти слова лишь утешения для "добрых" людей...

И... такая дешевая реклама вызывает у меня только отторжение...

----------


## Verk

> Да, добрые поступки это хорошо, но не всегда добрые побуждения приводят к добрым поступкам! даже не со злого умысла можно нанести вред... эти слова лишь утешения для "добрых" людей...


 Это *надежда* для добрых людей. В принците, любая жизнеутверждающая информация может дать надежду. Главное, чтобы ЧЕЛОВЕК был открыт к этому, этого САМ хотел.

Извените, что вызвал у вас такие чувства. 
Не судите так строго.
Она мне помогла, я решил что поможет другим. Тем более, если выложить на форуме. Кому надо, тот прочитает. Вот и всё. 

Индивидуальный подход, без сомнения необходим. Но пойди расскажи это подростку, который даже слушать тебя не станет; или посмотри, что творится за пределами больших городов - там вообще острая нехватка специалистов. (элементарную помощь можно ждать часами) и т.д. Тема ведь очень серьёзная, поэтому любая помощь нужна. 
Пусть люди сами решают, где её брать.

----------


## MATARIEL

Ну я рад что Вам она помогла, но не суди о всех по себе...
Может кому то она еще и поможет, но книга это всего лишь источник знания... все проблемы решаются только на личностном уровне и только самим чеовеком! и никто не сможет помочь человеку, кроме него самого...
Может книга даст облегчение на время, но проблемы никуда не уйдут и все равно их придется решать, и я не думаю что в книге есть ответы на все проблемы...



> Это надежда для добрых людей


 Надежда несбыточна, но это единственное что у нас осталось...



> Но пойди расскажи это подростку, который даже слушать тебя не станет


 И уж тем более читать книгу...



> Пусть люди сами решают, где её брать


 Пусть, но частенько это бывает самообман или слепая вера...

----------


## Verk

> чеовеком! и никто не сможет помочь человеку, кроме него самого...


 Не согласен с вами. Окружающие люди очень могут помочь человеку избежать трагедии. Но решающий шаг - за самим человеком: спастись или погибнуть.



> надежда несбыточна, но это единственное что у нас осталось...


 Почему вы так решили? 
Есть много случаев спасения и выздоровления, которые трудно объяснить, но которые присутствуют в нашей жизни. А двигатель таких событий - искренняя вера, надежда и любовь. 

Мне хочется в это верить, потому что на одной только логике вырисовывается ужасная картина и, сравнивая личные силы и масштаб проблемы, приходит безысходность. Но я верю, что эту проблему можно решить. 
*Главное – желание, а возможности приложатся.*

----------

